

What music do you listen to while coding? - diggan


======
dexterchief
Mostly instrumental stuff. Some Dub, electronica that sort of thing. Lyrics
usually distract but sometimes they are ok if the music is smooth. This is the
stuff that has been in rotation for me lately:

<http://northatlanticdrift.bandcamp.com/album/canvas>
<http://seaoleena.bandcamp.com/album/sea-oleena>
<http://pitchblack.bandcamp.com/album/remixes-rarities>
<http://okamusic.bandcamp.com/album/half-lazy-half-crazy>
<http://trinityroots.bandcamp.com/album/true> And most of the Ultimae
catalogue: <http://ultimae.bandcamp.com/>

------
ayers
This feels like it gets asked quite often:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1734122>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2891596>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2848674>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1525445> <\-- has links to others threads
on the same topic

It was a quick search and I am sure there are more that I missed.

------
diggan
I usually tune into Bassdrive (1) or some other drum and bass. It gives me the
most energy and focus of the different genres I've tried.

(1) <http://www.bassdrive.com/>

------
dagw
Nothing. I've never been able to effectively code while listening to music. I
don't like having several things competing for my attention while trying to
concentrate on something tricky.

------
iambrakes
Am I allowed to comment on this if I'm not a coder? I design and work on my
startup (and occasionally do coding tutorials) to music anyway.

I can't do stuff with lyrics if I'm really trying to concentrate, so I stick
to indie instrumentals like...

Ratatat, Delicate Steve, Mice Parade, French Paddleboat

Otherwise, old school jazz like...

Gerry Mulligan, Hank Mobley, Horace Silver

And sometimes Jamaican style ska like...

The Skatalites, Blue Beat Players, Jazz Jamaica

------
Paul_S
Baroque music and jazz are nice when it's quiet at the office but it rarely is
so I have to resort to metal.

------
timje
Meshuggah - Catch 33. Mainly instrumental, rhythmic prog metal that is utterly
lacking in melody or anything distracting like that. Sounds like a battle
between diesel engines. Instantly sends my right brain to sleep so I can get
on with the maths.

------
ntide
Nothing beats the Breaking Bad Cooking Meth Soundtrack.

[http://www.uproxx.com/music/2012/08/breaking-bad-cooking-
met...](http://www.uproxx.com/music/2012/08/breaking-bad-cooking-meth-
soundtrack/)

------
dClauzel
Something full of joy, and bouncy: happy hardcore (Dune, Scooter), eurodance,
etc.

------
angdis
Drum and Bass, dubstep, electronica. Strictly to filter out insipid office
noise. I prefer total silence when I can get it, but certain kinds of music
are vastly preferable to office babble.

------
martin1b
Silence if I won't get interrupted. Otherwise, I have mix of 80s, 90s and
techno. I also like sound tracks to some techie/pseudo techie movies
(ie:social network,pirates of SV etc)

------
DaveChild
Usually instrumental soundtracks. I usually listen to
streamingsoundtracks.com. Aside from the occasional vocal piece, it's great
background music.

------
gee_totes
soma.fm

Favorite stations:

-Space Station Soma

-Secret Agent

-Suburbs of Goa

-Groove Salad (though oftentimes sounds like porn music)

------
captain_mars
I listen to instrumental music - whether classical, contemporary or techno,
and sometimes even rock.

I find vocals very distracting.

------
aethertap
I usually prefer silence if I can get it, but failing that I listen to pandora
stations based either on Bach or Mumford and Sons.

------
grn
Usually I listen to the sound of rain. If I listen to music then I prefer
classical and jazz.

------
countessa
musicforprogramming.net

and anything by chroma key/kevin moore

------
bobanj
D&B ftw :)

------
northband
Phish!

~~~
puttsmcfadden
I second Phish! Upbeat, mostly instrumental, epic!

------
ten_fingers
In one word, classical.

In two words, classical instrumental.

In more violin, cello, piano, orchestra, and voice not in English, e.g.,
usually Italian.

Examples:

    
    
         Rachmaninoff
         Rapsody on a Theme of Paganini
         Van Cliburn
         Eugene Ormandy
         Philadelphia Orchestra
    
         Antonin Dvorak,
         Second Movement,
         Adagio, ma non troppo,
         Concerto for Cello and Orchestra,
         Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
         Herbert von Karajan
         Berliner Philharmoniker
    
         Beethoven
         Piano Concerto 5
         Van Cliburn
         Fritz Reiner
         Chicago Symphony Orchestra
    
         Adagio un poco mosso
    
         Rondo Allegro
    
         Max Bruch
         Scottish Fantasy
         Andante Sostenuto
         Jascha Heifetz
         Malcolm Sargent
         New Symphony Orchestra of London
    
         Peter Tchaikovsky
         Variations on a Rocco Theme for Cello
         and Orchestra
         Mstislav Rostropovich, cello
         Herbert von Karajan
         Berliner Philharmoniker
    
         Chopin
         Etude in E
         Van Cliburn
    
         Puccini
         Gianni Schicchi
         O mio bambino caro
         Kiri Te Kanawa
    
         Beethoven
         Violin Romance Number 2
         David Oistrakh
         Eugene Goossens
         Royal Philharmonic Orchestra
    
         Chopin
         Fantaisie-Impromptu
         in C Sharp Minor
         Van Cliburn
    
         Brahms
         Concerto for Violin and Cello in A minor
         Andante
         Heifetz
         Piatagorsky
         Alfred Wallenstein
         NBC Symphony Orchestra
    
         Beethoven
         Violin Sonata Number 9
         "Kreutzer"
         Variation II, Andante
         Jascha Heifetz
         Brooks Smith
    
         Beethoven
         Violin Sonata Number 5
         "Spring"
         Scherzo, Allegro molto
         Jascha Heifetz
         Emanual Bay
    
         Beethoven
         Violin Sonata Number 5
         "Spring"
         Trio
         Jascha Heifetz
         Emanual Bay
    
         Bach
         Cello Suite 1 in G major
         Prelude
         Rostropovich
    
         Delibes
         Coppelia
         Richard Bonynge
         National Philharmonic Orchestra
         Act 1
         Prelude et mazurka

